# Experimenting with Hello System



## happy-yoga (Nov 23, 2020)

I am new to FreeBSD. I recently came across a desktop version for Free BSD 12.2 called Hello: Hello System

It is a "Desktop system for creators with focus on simplicity, elegance, and usability. Based on FreeBSD. Less, but better!"

Has anyone had success with this? I am trying to install it using a virtual machine. After installing it shows the terminal screen. I don't know how to load the desktop from here. I don't see any instructions on their website. 

If anyone has tried this please share your insights. Thanks!


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 23, 2020)

I think it might be a bit OT for these forums.





__





						Meet hello – Lets Make FreeBSD for Mere Mortals | Lobsters
					






					lobste.rs
				




Sounds a bit experimental and the home page even says builds might not work at all.


----------



## happy-yoga (Nov 23, 2020)

Should I delete my post?


----------



## aponomarenko (Jan 17, 2021)

helloSystem = FreeBSD + helloDesktop package

Like FuryBSD It's almost 100% identical to FreeBSD.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jan 17, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> I am new to FreeBSD. I recently came across a desktop version for Free BSD 12.2 called Hello: Hello System
> 
> It is a "Desktop system for creators with focus on simplicity, elegance, and usability. Based on FreeBSD. Less, but better!"
> 
> ...



What virtual machine did you use? What host OS?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 17, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> … terminal screen. I don't know how to load the desktop …


The desktop environment loads automatically.

Enhancements were made around 9th December 2020.

Reference​hello — helloSystem experimental documentation



> … FreeBSD is used as the core operating system. …



Graphics hardware autoconfiguration — helloSystem experimental documentation

Technical (commits)​https://github.com/search?q=org:helloSystem+initgfx&type=commits


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 17, 2021)

I used balena etcher to create a bootable usb. But when I try to boot the screen stays black. Nothing happens. I tried the 13.0 version.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks. 

13.0 (FreeBSD-CURRENT, more recently FreeBSD 13.0-ALPHA1) is out of scope for The FreeBSD Forums. 

Do you have a GitHub account? 

A lazy guess: you encountered a bug that's not specific to 13.0: https://github.com/helloSystem/ISO/issues/102

helloSystem mutes boot by default. To tell what's occurring 'behind' the blackness, it's necessary to `unset boot_mute` as described at https://hellosystem.github.io/docs/developer/boot.html


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 19, 2021)

happy-yoga , please be aware that FreeBSD 13 is the _next_ version of FreeBSD, i.e. it is the development branch.  Likewise, the _Hello Desktop_ is brand new and thus neither stable nor ready for day-to-day use by mere mortals.  That is the goal, but reaching towards it has just been started.  Of course, if you want to help e.g. by testing and submiting bug reports, go on with it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 23, 2021)

Recently added:

Discussions


----------



## lonestar (Oct 25, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Recently added:
> 
> Discussions


Why VirtualBox? It seems like this project aims to be more of a primary system than just sticking it in Virtual Box where performance is always shit, let's face it.

I love this project, and I hope it does well. But if it's just going to be treated like some sheepshaver hobby, that's not going anywhere.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 26, 2021)

lonestar said:


> Why VirtualBox?



What do you mean?


----------



## lonestar (Oct 30, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What do you mean?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 30, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> happy-yoga , please be aware that FreeBSD 13 is the _next_ version of FreeBSD, i.e. it is the development branch.  Likewise, the _Hello Desktop_ is brand new and thus neither stable nor ready for day-to-day use by mere mortals.  That is the goal, but reaching towards it has just been started.  Of course, if you want to help e.g. by testing and submiting bug reports, go on with it.


Using FreeBSD13 as daily desktop and it is rock stable.
(Just have hit one very specific dlang-dub bug crashing the kernel which should not happen).
I would even use FreeBSD as server which is not mission critical & not under high pressure.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 31, 2021)

lonestar said:


> Why VirtualBox?



lonestar for other users, a link would have been more helpful than a screenshot.

An answer to your question was in the opening post at <https://github.com/helloSystem/hello/discussions/219#discussion-3630421>:



> > *Failure to share the clipboard is a significant hindrance to testing and feedback.*



If you meant, "Why do I use VirtualBox?", the answer is:

I use VirtualBox to test and provide feedback
– use of virtual machines to test software is not uncommon.


----------

